# Ginko Leaves, or is it leafs



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Anyhow, does anyone know how the Ginko leaf became associated with the Arts and Crafts style. They often used an oak leaf, too. That use is kinda evident, though.


----------



## jonymahnty (Dec 16, 2009)

The Arts & Crafts Parker Poppy Stained Glass Window features a single Red Poppy With Green Leaves on an Opaque Beige background. The panel is hand made using the copperfoil process. Comes complete with mounting brackets and chains.


----------

